# First album/tape/CD you ever bought/got/whatever



## eversleep (Nov 27, 2011)

What was the first album you ever got for yourself?
Mine was this.


----------



## Kivaari (Nov 27, 2011)

First CD was this:
http://www.amazon.com/20th-Century-Masters-Millennium-Collection/dp/B00005KBAE

First album? I really don't know. I'm going to guess either Lean Into It by Mr. Big, or Peace Sells... But Who's Buying? by Megadeth.


----------



## Cyril (Nov 27, 2011)

I... I don't even remember :/
The first I got since I got into prog was Dream Theater's Scenes From A Memory, though.


----------



## eversleep (Nov 27, 2011)

Sponge Cat said:


> http://www.amazon.com/20th-Century-Masters-Millennium-Collection/dp/B00005KBAE


Yay I love the Scorpions!


----------



## Cocobanana (Nov 27, 2011)

http://www.amazon.com/Different-Light-Avalon/dp/B00000IM3V/ref=sr_1_9?ie=UTF8&qid=1322451460&sr=8-9

This piece of shit.


----------



## Aikoi (Nov 27, 2011)

First CD was "Lungs" by Florence + The machine


----------



## Ariosto (Nov 27, 2011)

I still haven't bought a CD with my own money, but I think the first CD for which I asked was one with Strauss' waltzes.


----------



## ArielMT (Nov 28, 2011)

Oh wow.  Yeah, this is definitely going to show my age.

I saved up and bought a Walkman (the kind that plays cassette tapes) and the "Purple Rain" album by Prince and the Revolution.  I wore the tape out listening to "When Doves Cry."


----------



## Cocobanana (Nov 28, 2011)

ArielMT said:


> Oh wow.  Yeah, this is definitely going to show my age.
> 
> I saved up and bought a Walkman (the kind that plays cassette tapes) and the "Purple Rain" album by Prince and the Revolution.  I wore the tape out listening to "When Doves Cry."



I have that CD, Prince is amazing!


----------



## OssumPawesome (Nov 28, 2011)

>buying music


----------



## eversleep (Nov 28, 2011)

OssumPawesome said:


> >buying music


My mother is from the Stone Age... we didn't have a computer with internet until I was like 12, so I didn't really have a choice.


----------



## Leafblower29 (Nov 28, 2011)

I think it was some Backstreet Boys garbage...ugh why did I like pop as a kid?


----------



## Aden (Nov 28, 2011)

The first album I actually bought with my own money was A Crow Left of the Murder, by Incubus
still pop it on from time to time~


----------



## LizardKing (Nov 28, 2011)

I think it was Nirvana - Nevermind.


----------



## ArielMT (Nov 28, 2011)

Cocobanana said:


> I have that CD, Prince is amazing!



CD?  Those newfangled things skip and scratch, and the players don't fit in a pocket.  At least the only thing you really have to worry about with tape is trying not to stretch or break it with fast forward-rewind in the middle of the reel.  I listened to tapes in my pocket while trudging to school in the snow, uphill, both ways.

And dying batteries, those cause some tapes to sound trippy and surreal. ):

(Small MP3 players are the best.)



Leafblower29 said:


> I think it was some Backstreet Boys garbage...ugh why did I like pop as a kid?



Could've been worse.  Could've been Milli Vanilli.


----------



## Winter (Nov 28, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8-7FUkmZcoc


----------



## eversleep (Nov 28, 2011)

Leafblower29 said:


> I think it was some Backstreet Boys garbage...ugh why did I like pop as a kid?


It was popular, and nobody knew any better. Don't feel bad. I still listen to their _Millenium_ album.


----------



## Grae Sparrowkin (Nov 28, 2011)

A cassette tape that had my name on it and played generic american childrens' songs that involve saying names.


----------



## Traven V (Nov 29, 2011)

Mine was probably this used, at a music head shop thingge XD.


----------



## OssumPawesome (Nov 29, 2011)

eversleep said:


> My mother is from the Stone Age... we didn't have a computer with internet until I was like 12, so I didn't really have a choice.



Piracy is possible even without an internet connection.

It was possible to write data from radio broadcasts onto cassettes. Games were pirated in this way for a long ass time. Not to mention music.


----------



## Conker (Nov 29, 2011)

_Infest_ by Papa Roach. Then _Godsmack_ by Godsmack. I mention the second one because I like that band more than the first  Still listen to both albums, the Godsmack one pretty regularly. Love that band.

It's funny. Other than the rap, I still listen to most of the music I did way back in my preteen and teen years.


----------



## Leafblower29 (Nov 29, 2011)

eversleep said:


> It was popular, and nobody knew any better. Don't feel bad. I still listen to their _Millenium_ album.


That's it! That was that album.


----------



## indigocoat (Dec 1, 2011)

Led Zeppelin I

Unfortunately, it wasn't the _actual_ Led Zeppelin I, but instead like a greatest hits thing... disc 1. :|


----------



## Lunar (Dec 1, 2011)

A mix tape of the Dead that my dad gave me.  My dad's awesome.


----------



## eversleep (Dec 1, 2011)

OssumPawesome said:


> Piracy is possible even without an internet connection.
> 
> It was possible to write data from radio broadcasts onto cassettes. Games were pirated in this way for a long ass time. Not to mention music.


I did that with a few songs, but unless a radio station plays every song from a certain album, which they usually won't if the songs aren't released as singles, then there wouldn't be a way to get the whole album, unless I recorded it from a concert or something.





Leafblower29 said:


> That's it! That was that album.


Lol yeah, I listen to some of their other stuff too.


----------



## Armaetus (Dec 1, 2011)

I think it was some Korn and post-thrash Metallica.


----------



## Adelphos (Dec 1, 2011)

These four:

http://rateyourmusic.com/release/album/morbid_angel/blessed_are_the_sick_f3/
http://rateyourmusic.com/release/album/obituary/frozen_in_time/
http://rateyourmusic.com/release/album/amon_amarth/with_oden_on_our_side/
http://rateyourmusic.com/release/album/cryptopsy/blasphemy_made_flesh_f1/

From a video rental/memorabilia shop. I may or may not have ordered a few online before then, but those were definitely the first I picked up from a store.


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Dec 1, 2011)

i think it was Mothership by Zeppelin.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Dec 1, 2011)

The Colour and the Shape by Foo Fighters like ages ago.

ONELASTTHINGBEFOREIQUIT INEVERWANTEDANYMORE THANICOULDFITINTOMYHEAD ISTILLREMEMBEREVERYSINGLEWORDYOUSAID ANDALLTHESHIT THATSOMEHOWCAMEALONGWITHIT STILLTHERESONETHINGTHATCOMFORTSME SINCEIWASALWAYSCAGEDANDNOWIMFREEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## Elim Garak (Dec 2, 2011)

It was a mixtape of house songs that my made made for my walkman(He was and still is a professional DJ).


----------



## Sar (Dec 2, 2011)

So Long and Thanks For All The Shoes - NOFX


----------



## cad (Dec 2, 2011)

this one.

tales of wonders occurred shortly after that.


----------



## Plantar (Dec 2, 2011)

My first album I got for Christmas / owned was Pieces of You by Jewel, and it is still just as amazing. I got it on cassette, which mine died ages ago, but recently bought it on CD.

Other albums I had were inherited from dad when he died, he was a big Scorpions fan (as am I) and my first album was a compilation, Best of Rockers N' Ballads.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Dec 3, 2011)

I recently bought the HANNA soundtrack and Harry Potter 7 Part 1 soundtrack as well.


----------



## veeno (Dec 3, 2011)

My first album that i bought was roses are red vilots are blue by trocadero by the way i freaking love this band.


----------



## Hipstotter (Dec 15, 2011)

Pretty sure it was a New Kids on the Block single cassette.


----------



## Dreaming (Dec 15, 2011)

I think it was 'Hits 96', or 'Now 48'.

Damn it, now I must pull out the CD-Player and listen to it.


----------



## Abramelin (Dec 19, 2011)

Hmm...I think the first album I actually bought myself was this.

http://www.amazon.com/Babylon-Skindred/dp/B0002M5TQQ/ref=ntt_mus_ep_dpi_2


----------



## NerdyMunk (Dec 19, 2011)

Now that I thought about it, it was Now That's What I Call Music! CD. Number I can't remember.


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Dec 19, 2011)

One of those 'Now' CDs. I don't remember the number but I do remember that it had _Big City Life, Voodoo Child _and Crazy Frog's _Popcorn._


----------



## Cult (Dec 23, 2011)

My first album was Pink Floyd's The Wall. I friggin' love that album!


----------



## In The Nightside Eclipse (Dec 26, 2011)

eversleep said:


> What was the first album you ever got for yourself?
> Mine was this.



*Preparing for shitstorm*

_*Craig David - What's Your Flavour*_

_Alright, alright... maybe it's not *that *bad_.


----------



## ArielMT (Dec 26, 2011)

The first album I won from a radio station was Belinda Carlisle's Heaven on Earth, on LP vinyl.  I have absolutely no idea what became of it.


----------



## Tricky (Dec 26, 2011)

Eiffel 65. My mom gave it to me. The first album I bought for myself was a Garbage album and I think either The Cranberries or Presidents of the United States of America.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Dec 27, 2011)

Homework.


----------



## Eversleep Again (Aug 18, 2015)

WHY WES I BNNNED????


----------



## 8BitPandaStrike (Feb 27, 2016)

Information Society - Hack


----------



## Endless/Nameless (Feb 27, 2016)

_Bob Dylan's Greatest Hits_ - 1967

Not my first album _per se_, but the first album i got into as a serious music listener.


----------



## Luku_Zuku (Apr 7, 2016)

The first Album that I *bought* for myself was like 2 days ago. It was the Bad Time Album by natewantstobattle. Most my other music, my dad downloaded legally for himself, and let me have a copy for myself.


----------



## Notkastar (Apr 7, 2016)

*And*







I didn't exactly buy them but, borrowed them from my sis at the time.
Still there are some great song here. =)


----------



## Simo (Apr 7, 2016)

LP: Dead Kennedys: Fresh Fruit for Rotting Vegetables...or was it Joy Division, Unknown Pleasures? 

I can't recall, maybe I bought them both, the same day?


----------



## Gushousekai195 (Apr 7, 2016)

"Now That's Awesome" by Bill Engvall.  Bought it with my allowance.


----------



## Jason Forestfox (Apr 7, 2016)

"...And justice for all" by Metallica


----------



## Ahkrin Descol (Apr 7, 2016)

Dreamland by Robert Miles, definitely one of a kind


----------



## Saylor (Apr 8, 2016)

The first CD I got was Queen's A Night At The Opera when I was 5 and I listened to it religiously


----------



## RinkuTheRuffian (Apr 19, 2016)

Life Starts Now by Three Days Grace, loved that album to pieces when I was and edgy middle schooler... hell, I still love it.


----------



## Comrade Sai (Apr 28, 2016)

Linkin Park - Hybrid Theory


----------



## Cannabiskitty (Apr 30, 2016)

The first CD I ever bought I remember actually very clearly. It was a "Hits from the 50's" CD I convinced my parents to buy for me containing The Temptations among others that I can't remember. I know kind of weird.


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Apr 30, 2016)

Geez, that's way too far back for me to remember.
I guess the oldest album I remember having was called "Flaky 40s", a compilation of music from the 40s with a comedic touch.

It included the song Scar from Lion King sang for a few seconds...


----------



## Tao (May 8, 2016)

As a child, my mom played "Daydream Believer" by the Monkees from a single cassette and I liked it so much she gave it to me. But the first CD I bought on my own was Black Sabbath's Paranoid, first record I bought on my own was Pink Floyd's Atom Heart Mother, and my first tape was Weird Al's Bad.


----------

